# Linux ne boot pas sur G3 beige !



## JonBoy (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour a tous !

J'ai donc un G3 beige 266, j'ai une suite Mandrake 9.1 PPC, jusque là, il n'y a pas de probleme... Mais quand j'essais d'allier les deux ensemble, c'est la que c'est moins drole !

donc... J'ai essayé par tout les moyen de booter dessus, mais après avoir épluché toutes les doc mandrake qui était a ma disposition, j'ai vu que le seul moyen restait la disquette... J'ai donc fait une disquette de boot (meme plusieurs !) et tjs le meme résultat pendant le boot :

"Warning : unable to open an initial console.
kernel panic : no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."

et puis reboot au bout de 180 secondes...

J'en ai marre !!! J'ai absolument tout essayé sauf le truc qui le ferai marcher ! Pitié aidez un pauvre petit applelien en détresse !

Merci ENORMEMENT d'avance ! 
A plus.


----------



## Snaypi (20 Juillet 2004)

J'avais aussi fait des éssais non fructueux d'installation de Mandrake sur mon G3 Beige. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur différents forum à ce sujet, il semble que la Firmware du G3 Beige soit boguée. Il y aurait un patch que l'on pourrait appliquer. J'ai lu ici (forum de macbidouille)  une procédure d'installation de la Debian (difficile). Il y indique un lien qui pourrait t'interresser concernant l'openfirmware : http://www.netbsd.org/Ports/macppc/models.html .
Je n'ai pas suivi cette procédure mais c'est peut-être une piste.

Sinon, si tu ne veux pas trop te casser la tête et si c'est ta première installation de Linux sur mac, je te conseille de te tourner vers la distribution "Yellow Dog Linux" qui est spécialement faite pour nos machines : http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/

En tout cas, bon courage! J'espère que j'ai pu t'aider.


----------



## JonBoy (20 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour ces information, je pense que je vai retenir la dernière qui me parait la plus simple !

Parcontre, sais tu si cette distribution est en francais ?

Merci beaucoup


----------

